# Norwegian: some really amazing things happened



## Grefsen

*Jeg vil gjerne skrive et brev til en venninne av meg på norsk.  Her er et utdrag fra engelsk versjon:*

"It was the second time that I was in Norway for 17th of May and some really amazing things happened during that trip."

*Mitt forsøk på norsk:*

*Det var annen tid at jeg var i Norge for syttende mai og* "some really amazing things happened" *i løpet av denne turen.

På forhånd takk for hjelpen!   
*


----------



## Huffameg

Grefsen said:


> *Jeg vil gjerne skrive et brev til en venninne av meg på norsk.  Her er et utdrag fra den engelske versjonen:*
> 
> "It was the second time that I was in Norway for 17th of May and some really amazing things happened during that trip."
> 
> *Mitt forsøk på norsk:*
> 
> *Det var andre gangen (at) jeg var i Norge på syttende mai og* "some really amazing things happened" *i løpet av denne turen.
> 
> På forhånd takk for hjelpen!
> *



"Some really amazing things happened" = "noen (helt) utrolige ting skjedde"

Forøvrig en veldig fin setning!


----------



## Grefsen

*Tusen takk for alle rettelsene dine, Huffameg! *

*Tusen takk også** til deg og alle av de andre nordmenn** hvem postet her* "for being so patient with me.   As you can see, I still have a lot of challenges" *med* "*samsvarsbøying*." 



Huffameg said:


> "Some really amazing things happened" = "noen (helt) utrolige ting skjedde"


*Kult!* 

*Jeg tenkt å bruker* *"utrolig" for* "amazing," *men dessverre jeg ikke **stolte** på **min intuisjon.*  



Huffameg said:


> Forøvrig en veldig fin setning!


*Tusen takk for hyggelig tilbakemelding.   *


----------



## Huffameg

Grefsen said:


> *Tusen takk for alle rettelsene dine, Huffameg! *
> 
> *Tusen takk også** til deg og alle av de andre nordmenn** hvem som har postet her* "for being so patient with me.   As you can see, I still have a lot of challenges" *med* "*samsvarsbøying*."



"for at de/dere er så tålmodige. Som dere kan se har jeg fremdeles problemer med samsvarsbøying".



Grefsen said:


> *Jeg tenkte å bruker* *"utrolig" for* "amazing," *men dessverre stolte jeg ikke** på **min intuisjon.*


----------



## Grefsen

Huffameg said:


> "Some really amazing things happened" = "noen (helt) utrolige ting skjedde"
> 
> Forøvrig en veldig fin setning!


*Jeg var anmelder dette emne og jeg har et spørsmål.  Hvorfor er "ting" entall?  Er det uregelmessig kanskje?*

(I was reviewing this topic and I have a question. Why is "thing" singular? Is it irregular perhaps?


----------



## Huffameg

Grefsen said:


> *Jeg var anmelder dette emnet og jeg har et spørsmål.  Hvorfor er "ting" i entall?  Er det uregelmessig, kanskje?*
> 
> (I was reviewing this topic and I have a question. Why is "thing" singular? Is it irregular perhaps?



It don't know what I would put instead of reviewing. You could say "jeg har tenkt mer på dette emnet ..." or "jeg leste denne tråden igjen ..."

Ja, "ting" er uregelmessig når det betyr "thing": en ting - tingen - ting - tingene/tinga.
"Ting" kan også bety "court" (as in judging by law) or a decition making place (e.g. Stortinget) og er da i intetkjønn: et ting - tinget - ting - tinga.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Huffameg said:


> It don't know what I would put instead of reviewing. You could say "jeg har tenkt mer på dette emnet ..." or "jeg leste denne tråden igjen ..."
> 
> Ja, "ting" er uregelmessig når det betyr "thing": en ting - tingen - ting - tingene/tinga.
> "Ting" kan også bety "court" (as in judging by law) or a decition making place (e.g. Stortinget) og er da i intetkjønn: et ting - tinget - ting - tinga.





Grefsen said:


> I was reviewing this topic and I have a question. Why is "thing" singular? Is it irregular perhaps?



I take it that ting, in noen utrolige ting, is in fact plural, not singular, is it not? What is confusing to me is that noen looks like singular (=some), while utrolige looks like an adjective in plural form, but I'm not familiar with the inflection, if any, of noen... Am I wrong, confused, barking up the wrong tree, or what?[/quote]


Huffameg said:


> "jeg leste denne tråden igjen ...


This looks like the closest match for "I was reviewing..."
/Wilma


----------



## Huffameg

Wilma_Sweden said:


> I take it that ting, in noen utrolige ting, is in fact plural, not singular, is it not? What is confusing to me is that noen looks like singular (=some), while utrolige looks like an adjective in plural form, but I'm not familiar with the inflection, if any, of noen... Am I wrong, confused, barking up the wrong tree, or what?



I'm not sure if I understand what you mean. 
"Noen" means some (as in more than one; noen gulerøtter, noen damer). Perhaps you are confusing it with "noe" which means some (as in some milk; noe vann, noe honning)??


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Huffameg said:


> I'm not sure if I understand what you mean.
> "Noen" means some (as in more than one; noen gulerøtter, noen damer). Perhaps you are confusing it with "noe" which means some (as in some milk; noe vann, noe honning)??


This is exactly what I was wondering. The reason why noen would look like singular to a Swede is of course because Swedish någon is singular, while några is plural, so the other way around, sort of. 'False friends' is what I would call them. Silly Swede, me! 

/Wilma


----------



## Huffameg

Wilma_Sweden said:


> This is exactly what I was wondering. The reason why noen would look like singular to a Swede is of course because Swedish någon is singular, while några is plural, so the other way around, sort of. 'False friends' is what I would call them. Silly Swede, me!
> 
> /Wilma



Then you should probably be more familiar with nynorsk: 
"Eg vil gjerne ha noko melk", "eg såg nokre damer", "er det nokon her?".


----------



## andreasol

Grefsen said:


> *Tusen takk også** til deg og alle av de andre nordmenn** hvem postet her* "for being so patient with me. As you can see, I still have a lot of challenges" *med* "*samsvarsbøying*."


 
In Nowegian we usually use _som _as relative pronoun in a relative dependent clause. _hvem_ is used to form questions

_Hvem _spiste maten min?- _Who_ ate my food?
Gutten _som_ spiste maten min - The boy _who_ ate my food.


----------

